# Displayport 19 oder 20 Pin?



## Juniorz2k10 (30. August 2019)

Hey Leute,

habe mir eine neue rtx 2080 geholt weil meine alte graka den Geist aufgegeben hat.
Meine Frage ist nun, womit soll man die betreiben mit einem DP 19 oder 20pin stecker und welche version 1.xx? Habe erst vor kurzem erfahren, dass es dort unterschiede gibt.

habe gelesen nur wenn man adapter zwischen stecken hat, sollte man den 20pin belegt haben, ansonsten den 19pin stecker wenn direkt von Graka zum Monitor.
Ist das richtig? Oder habe ich hier sehr gefährliches halbwissen im internet gelesen was teuer werden kann?

Bin über vorschläge sehr gespannt. Gerne auch Kaufempfehlungen für DP Kabel für die rtx2080 asus strix. Nutze ein Monitor mit 144hz 1080p mit displayport und zwei weitere monitore 60hz mit hdmi kabel

MfG
Juniorz


----------



## Richu006 (30. August 2019)

Juniorz2k10 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> habe mir eine neue rtx 2080 geholt weil meine alte graka den Geist aufgegeben hat.
> Meine Frage ist nun, womit soll man die betreiben mit einem DP 19 oder 20pin stecker und welche version 1.xx? Habe erst vor kurzem erfahren, dass es dort unterschiede gibt.
> ...



Was ists denn für ein Monitor? Gabs da kein Kabel dazu?

Im Normalfall nimmst das Kabel welches du zum Monitor bekommst und fertisch


----------



## Juniorz2k10 (30. August 2019)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Was ists denn für ein Monitor? Gabs da kein Kabel dazu?
> 
> Im Normalfall nimmst das Kabel welches du zum Monitor bekommst und fertisch



Das Kabel habe ich nicht mehr, aber es war dieser Monitor:BenQ ZOWIE XL2430

BenQ ZOWIE XL2430 60,96 cm e-Sports Gaming Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## Richu006 (30. August 2019)

Also ich denke du nimmst einfach ein normales DP Kabel... ich habe einige Zuhause... u d das war noch nie ein Problem.
Wichtig ist dass du genug Bandbreite hast für 144HZ...

Aber diese 19 vs 20 pon dings habe ich noch nie beachtet und hatte noch nie ein Problem


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. August 2019)

Dem Kabel ist die Version egal und der ganz normale Standard-DP-Stecker hat 20 pins (worum du dir keine Gedanken machen musst). Für deine Aufgabe (FullHD@144Hz) kannste jedes beliebige Standard-DP-Kabel auf dem Markt benutzen.

Erst wenn du mal vorhast höhere Bandbreiten zu verwenden (240Hz, 4K, solche Sachen) sollte man auf eine hochwertige Kabelqualität und eine möglichst kurze Kabellänge achten. Wenn du sowas planst kannste natürlich auch jetzt schon ein sehr gutes Kabel kaufen (garantierte Mindestbandbreite 32,4 GBit/s, gute Hersteller geben das an).

Sehr gute DP-Kabel sind beispielsweise Lindy Chromo. (https://www.lindy.de/DisplayPort.htm?websale8=ld0101&ci=800102)


----------



## Juniorz2k10 (30. August 2019)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten!!



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dem Kabel ist die Version egal und der ganz normale Standard-DP-Stecker hat 20 pins (worum du dir keine Gedanken machen musst). Für deine Aufgabe (FullHD@144Hz) kannste jedes beliebige Standard-DP-Kabel auf dem Markt benutzen.
> 
> Erst wenn du mal vorhast höhere Bandbreiten zu verwenden (240Hz, 4K, solche Sachen) sollte man auf eine hochwertige Kabelqualität und eine möglichst kurze Kabellänge achten. Wenn du sowas planst kannste natürlich auch jetzt schon ein sehr gutes Kabel kaufen (garantierte Mindestbandbreite 32,4 GBit/s, gute Hersteller geben das an).
> 
> Sehr gute DP-Kabel sind beispielsweise Lindy Chromo. (https://www.lindy.de/DisplayPort.htm?websale8=ld0101&ci=800102)



ist bei diesen "guten Kabeln" denn schon eine starke leistungsabnahmen zwischen 1m zu 2m ... weil ich denke 2m benötige ich schon und das wird schon knapp^^


----------



## _Berge_ (30. August 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dem Kabel ist die Version egal und der ganz normale Standard-DP-Stecker hat 20 pins (worum du dir keine Gedanken machen musst). Für deine Aufgabe (FullHD@144Hz) kannste jedes beliebige Standard-DP-Kabel auf dem Markt benutzen.
> 
> l



Alki sag das mal meinen beiden 1080ti die wegen dem 20sten Pin gestorben sind bzw. Wegen der 3.3v Spannung darauf

Ich hätte hier auch einen Thread offen das mein PC dauerhaft an geblieben ist trotz herunterfahren (Lüfter und Led noch an) und meine Windows Zeit hat sich immer umgestellt

Das lag an meinem Kabel welches den 20sten Pin besaß

Jetzt mit 19er Kabel war das Problem weg, PC fährt runter, keine GPU mehr defekt, Uhrzeit verstellt sich nicht mehr


@TE ich rate dir zu einem 19er Kabel wenn du eh neu kaufst


DisplayPort Pin 20 Problem einfach erklaert | Welt der Elektronik


----------



## Richu006 (30. August 2019)

nee wie gesagt Full HD ist da noch überhaupt kein Problem... denke bis 5 meter kannst du da Problemlos gehen


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. August 2019)

Es gibt keine "Leistungsabnahmen" - entweder das Kabel schafft die geforderte Bandbreite (dann kannste FullHD@144 Hz auswählen) oder es schafft sie nicht (dann kannste nur FullHD@60 oder 72 Hz auswählen). Ob das geht hängt davon ab, wie gut die Schirmung/Dämpfung des Kabels ist und es wird natürlich umso schwerer je länger das Kabel ist.

FullHD bei 144Hz ist jetzt noch keine besonders schwere Aufgabe und 2m noch keine sehr lange Strecke so dass ein halbwegs vernünftiges Kabel im 10€-Bereich das schon hinkriegen sollte. Da m,an solche Kabel aber quasi ewig benutzen kann spricht eigentlich nichts dagegen, sich jetzt ein mal ein wirklich gutes zu kaufen, denn das kannste dann bei kommenden Grafikkarten/Bildschirmen weiterverwenden und du kannst dir sicher sein dass FullHD@144Hz auf 2 Meter garantiert kein Problem sind.



_Berge_ schrieb:


> Alki sag das mal meinen beiden 1080ti die wegen  dem 20sten Pin gestorben sind bzw. Wegen der 3.3v Spannung darauf



Dann hat entweder der Bildschirmhersteller oder NVidia groben  Bockmist gebaut (die Vermutung liegt sehr stark beim  Biuldschirmhersteller...), da die DisplayPort-Spec danz ausdrücklich  vorschreibt, den Pin20 bei Direktverbindungen nicht zu nutzen. Deswegen  ist es wenn sich alle hersteller an die Spec halten völlig wurscht ob  man hier ein 19er oder 20er Kabel verwendet weil an Pin20 keine Spannung  anliegen darf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juniorz2k10 (30. August 2019)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Alki sag das mal meinen beiden 1080ti die wegen dem 20sten Pin gestorben sind bzw. Wegen der 3.3v Spannung darauf
> 
> Ich hätte hier auch einen Thread offen das mein PC dauerhaft an geblieben ist trotz herunterfahren (Lüfter und Led noch an) und meine Windows Zeit hat sich immer umgestellt
> 
> ...



Also bis dato hatte ich die genannten probleme noch nicht, allerdings habe ich halt häufig seit der neuen Graka und nem alten kabel "Kein Signal etc" dann muss ich pc neustarten und auf einmal hat der monitor wieder ein signal, dachte das liegt am kabel und wollte das mit einem neuen kabel ausprobieren


----------



## Richu006 (30. August 2019)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Alki sag das mal meinen beiden 1080ti die wegen dem 20sten Pin gestorben sind bzw. Wegen der 3.3v Spannung darauf
> 
> Ich hätte hier auch einen Thread offen das mein PC dauerhaft an geblieben ist trotz herunterfahren (Lüfter und Led noch an) und meine Windows Zeit hat sich immer umgestellt
> 
> ...



Also Entweder hatte ich dann bis jetzt mein leben lang Glück immer nur 19 polige Kabel erwischt zu haben... oder ich weis auch nicht...
Ich hatte schon so einige Kabel... ob 19 oder 20 Pins hat mich noch nie interessiert... Und ich hatte bis jetzt nur insofern Probleme, dass ich meine 240HZ nicht erreichen konnte, oder aber 4K nur mit 30HZ usw.... aber Probleme wegen einem 20 Pol hatte ich noch nie!

Ich bin wohl ein echter Glückspilz


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. August 2019)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Also Entweder hatte ich dann bis jetzt mein leben lang Glück immer nur 19 polige Kabel erwischt zu haben... oder ich weis auch nicht...



Nö, du hattest das Glück dass sich die hersteller deiner Bildschirme und Grafikkarten an die DP-Spec gehalten haben und bei Direktverbindungen den Pin20 wie vorgesehen deaktiviert haben. Der 20er Pin ist nur für Stromversorgung externer Adapter und sowas gedacht - bei ner Verbindung GPU --> TFT ist der stromlos (und deswegen ists auch egal ob das Kabel den Pin hat oder nicht).

Probleme gibts nur dann wenn ein hersteller Unfug baut und den pin in dem Fall eben NICHT abschaltet.


----------



## _Berge_ (30. August 2019)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Also Entweder hatte ich dann bis jetzt mein leben lang Glück immer nur 19 polige Kabel erwischt zu haben... oder ich weis auch nicht...
> Ich hatte schon so einige Kabel... ob 19 oder 20 Pins hat mich noch nie interessiert... Und ich hatte bis jetzt nur insofern Probleme, dass ich meine 240HZ nicht erreichen konnte, oder aber 4K nur mit 30HZ usw.... aber Probleme wegen einem 20 Pol hatte ich noch nie!
> 
> Ich bin wohl ein echter Glückspilz



Ich hab's bis dato auch nicht geglaubt, sämtliche Hardware durchgetauscht, selbst das Board wurde von Alternate ne Woche lange analysiert, die haben einen Massefehler vermutet, CPU getauscht, verschiedenste RAM Kits getestet, nach der ersten toten GPU aus dem sli habe ich beide Grafikkarten prüfen lassen, nichts, nur das eben Spannung Anlag und die GPU Tod war, woher wussten die auch nicht

Nachdem ich dann ein Kabel von der Arbeit zum testen genommen habe welches auf Pin 20 keinen Durchgang hatte waren alle oben beschriebenen Probleme weg und ich hänge Monate davor und hab mich verrückt gemacht


----------



## Richu006 (30. August 2019)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Ich hab's bis dato auch nicht geglaubt, sämtliche Hardware durchgetauscht, selbst das Board wurde von Alternate ne Woche lange analysiert, die haben einen Massefehler vermutet, CPU getauscht, verschiedenste RAM Kits getestet, nach der ersten toten GPU aus dem sli habe ich beide Grafikkarten prüfen lassen, nichts, nur das eben Spannung Anlag und die GPU Tod war, woher wussten die auch nicht
> 
> Nachdem ich dann ein Kabel von der Arbeit zum testen genommen habe welches auf Pin 20 keinen Durchgang hatte waren alle oben beschriebenen Probleme weg und ich hänge Monate davor und hab mich verrückt gemacht



Darf ich den Mal nach dem Monitor fragen?...
Wenn Stimmt was Alk sagt... dann müsste ja dein Monitor ein Fehler haben, (weil er nicht wie vorgesehen den Pin deaktiviert)


----------



## _Berge_ (30. August 2019)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Darf ich den Mal nach dem Monitor fragen?...
> Wenn Stimmt was Alk sagt... dann müsste ja dein Monitor ein Fehler haben, (weil er nicht wie vorgesehen den Pin deaktiviert)



2x AOC Agon AG322QCX, vorher einen als es zum ersten Mal kam

Schande über mein Haupt, habe den Beitrag vom lieben alki ganz überlesen 

@Incredible Alk dem müsste ich Mal nachgehen, warum kam mir damals keiner mit der Idee??


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. August 2019)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Wenn Stimmt was Alk sagt... dann müsste ja dein Monitor ein Fehler haben, (weil er nicht wie vorgesehen den Pin deaktiviert)



Das "Pin-20-Problem" ist im Netz bekannt (Beispiel: DisplayPort Pin 20 Problem einfach erklaert | Welt der Elektronik). Ich hab mir das nicht ausgedacht. 


> Die DisplayPort Spezifikation sagt ausdrücklich, dass der Pin  20 bei den direkten Kabeln nicht zu verwenden ist. Der Fehler liegt  eigentlich bei den diversen Herstellern.
> 
> Viele haben sich nie  wirklich eine Mühe gemacht die Spezifikation richtig zu verstehen und zu  befolgen. Oder zumindest die Kabeln richtig zu kennzeichnen. Auch eine  Grafikkarte sollte niemals die Rückspannung von einer Senke akzeptieren.  Einige halten sich aber nicht daran. Darunter leider auch manche ganz  renommierte Hersteller.


----------



## Richu006 (30. August 2019)

Dann habe ich heute wieder etwas gelernt ... Man lernt ja echt nie aus!

Gut dass ich bis jetzt noch nie das Problem hatte... Ok ich habe auch nur ziemlich teure Monitore... aber der AOC ist ja jetzt auch nicht gerade irgend ein billiges China Teil... und ja eine 1080 ja eigentlich auch nicht


----------

